# Ooooh shiny tampers - New item listed on Ebay...



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

Just to let you know I have added some new items to ebay.

Commercial espresso tamper - Deluxe polished aluminium

commercial espresso tamper - Wood and stainless steel

Regards

Lee


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

look good, might purchase one! its between one and an aluminium la pavoni tamper!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the alloy ones. They're a great weight and comfy in the hand too! There is a new range of coloured funky ones out but they're a bit pricey so I've stuck with the old faithfull!

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lee, the second link is not working


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Fixed! Cheers Glenn!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

UPDATE:

commercial espresso tamper - Wood and stainless steel Start price £14.00!

Commercial espresso tamper - Deluxe polished aluminium Start price £17.00!

All items Free Delivery, no reserve! Have a looooook!

Regards

Lee


----------

